# Corsair H100 Lüfterfrage



## Ploddi (9. November 2011)

*Corsair H100 Lüfterfrage*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir in den nächsten Tagen einen Corsai H100 zulegen. Nun hab ich eine kurze Frage bezüglich der Belüftung. Ich werde den Radi in meinem HAF 932 oben anbringen, sodass er frische Luft von außen zieht. Zusätzlich will ich auf der "anderen Seite" des Radis noch 2 zusätzliche Lüfter anbringen, die Luft in den Radi von außen blasen. Nun mein Frage, könnte es in verschiedenen Situationen zu Hitzestau innerhalb des Radis kommen? Als Beispiel (Zahlen ausgedacht): Die Corsairlüfter, die quasie die Luft auf dem Radi ziehen laufen auf 1000rpm, die 2 Zusätzlichen auf 1500rpm. 

Müsste ich also schauen, dass die Lüfter, die Luft in den Radiator blasen, immer schwächer als die Gegenüber laufen? Oder mach ich mir gerade zu viel gedanken? 

Danke schonmal für die Infos.

P.S. An alle "Hater" ... ich sehe den H100 NICHT als Wasserkühlungsersatz, sondern als Luftkühlungsersatz. Mir geht der riesengroße aktuelle Lüfter/Kühlkörper sehr auf die Nüsse und außerdem blockiert er RAM Plätze.

Gruß


----------



## Kaktus (9. November 2011)

*AW: Corsair H100 Lüfterfrage*

Grundlegend sollten alle Lüfter den selben Luftdurchfluss haben, also am besten identische Lüfter nehmen. Egal ob die oberen oder unteren langsamer oder schneller laufen, das ist alles andere als optimal. Wenn du ein bisschen drüber nachdenkst, wirst du sicherlich selbst herausfinden warum. 
Wenn du es leise haben willst, empfehlen ich dir 4x Enermax T.B.Silence 3-Pin Lüfter zu nehmen und diese direkt auf 7V zu drosseln. Dann hast du ruhe und eine hohe Leistung. Die beiden Brüllüfter die beiliegen kann man auch gedrosselt nicht als leise betitteln.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Corsair H100 Lüfterfrage*

@Kaktus Genau das würde ich nicht machen.
Die Pumpe testet beim Starten die Lüfter, dabei regelt sie auf 3V runter, wenn die Lüfter nicht mit 3 Volt laufen, macht sie das die ganze Zeit lang. Also musst du entweder 3 Pin Lüfter die 3V abkönnen nehmen oder du musst PWM Lüfter nehmen


----------



## Ploddi (9. November 2011)

*AW: Corsair H100 Lüfterfrage*

ok, schonmal vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Dann werd ich wohl direkt 4 neue Lüfter kaufen müssen. Lautstärke ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal. Wenn ich am PC bin, hab ich meinn Headset auf.. bestmögliche Kühlung ist mir das wichtigste. Habe mir vorhin mal welche von BeQuiet oder NB angeguckt. Aber die Auswahl an Lüftern ist erschreckend hoch


----------



## Kaktus (9. November 2011)

*AW: Corsair H100 Lüfterfrage*

Ähm, ich hab das H100 hier und auch mit den Enermax getestet, das ist überhaupt kein Problem.  Selbst auf 7V gedrosselt ist die Leistung sehr gut. Gerade wenn er von außen ansaugen lässt. Im übrigen regelt die Pumpe so gut wie gar nicht, was auch ziemlich unnötig ist, da sie extrem leise bis kaum hörbar arbeitet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2011)

*AW: Corsair H100 Lüfterfrage*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

